# under appreciated?



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I recently returned from a few days camping, riding, fishing and relaxing with part of my family in the Manti-Lasals. We camped on the Millers Flat road and had a great time in spite of the rain. A few weeks ago I was in Alaska. Now one might think that having seen the breathtaking scenery of Alaska and catching 10 lb+ silver salmon on a fly rod, the semi-desert mountains of central Utah and watching an 8 inch tiger trout slam a stimulator might seem anticlimactic. But I am here to tell you that that was not at all the case. Maybe it was just finally having time to breath, or the wild flowers, or watching my grandson catch his first fish, or the company of my family or the familiar surroundings, but I enjoyed those few days every bit as much as I did Alaska. Now I am not trying to compare the Manti-Lasals to Alaska. That would be comparing apples and oranges. But my point is that I think many of us who have grown up in Utah like myself might have a tendency to "under appreciate" what we have in our own back yard.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Life is good.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Life is good.


+1, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, we're lucky to live in Utah. The variety here is amazing - red rock desert in the morning and lush snowy peaks in the afternoon.

And yes, both the LaSal Mountains and the Manti Mountains are under appreciated - so much so that people combine them together, calling them the Manti-LaSals and not realizing that they're separated by 100 miles of desert and that Manti-LaSal doesn't refer to the mountains but to the governmental administrative unit that manages the forests on those entirely separate mountain ranges.

Yeah, my pet peeve is at it again: viewtopic.php?f=21&t=7471

My other pet peeve, as long as we're on the subject and in the central Utah area, is when people misspell Sanpete as San Pete - like it's some sort of Spanish name. The name Sanpete came from the Indian tribes that lived in the area, not a Catholic saint.

Okay, I'm done. :wink: :wink:


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Petersen,
You are right and I am guilty.  I should have said. "In the Manti-Lasal Forest". By the way, I was going to mention the Manti-Lasal NF. I would like to publicly compliment them for the great work in building and maintain beautiful ATV trails in the Arapean (I am not sure if I spelled that right) Trail System. And I noticed very little ATV abuse durring our trip there. I have said this before and will probably say it again. When National Forests and BLM agencies create a place to take ever increasingly popular ATVs, MOST ATVers will stay on the trails and respect the environment. Cudos to the Manti-Lasal administrators.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to see some wheeler pics, the combo trips are always fun!


----------

